# Is THIS the Best Ooffer for 10-250 to HRr 21/22? Pathetic



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

I am ready to upgrade my 10-250 in the bedroom. I just got off the phone from a 39 minute call with D*. The absolute bottom line I could get was new hr21/22 for $99 plus I would have to extend my comittment to two years (about 13 months left on previous comittment). PERIOD!! That's it, no free 3 month showtime, no $10 off for a few months no thanks you, no nothing!
I do not watch HD on that recieve at this time but was wanting to put on in there. We get zero OTA channels here so that isn't any kind of option for anything. I have an HR21 on my main TV and although Tivo was hard to give up I am ok with the 21 for now. I didn't take the deal, I'll try a different CSR or two before I fold. 
Is anyone else getting more? What strategy did you use with CSR? I am willing to extend the comittment but damnit I want sumpin for it!
I have been a D* customer since day one and this is the first time I have ever called em that they would do absolutely nothing! I would think with the hr10-250's going obsolete they'd make some kind of offer but nothing, zilch, zero, zip, nada!
What's up with that?


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Definitely talk to a different rep. Maybe tell them you got a phone message or a mailer saying you had to call for your free upgrade because you still have an HR10. Say that it said this was with no commitment and ask if that's really true. There have been a lot of those mailers and phone calls. You should be able to get a free replacement for your HR10 without a commitment. Doing any other upgrades though would require one. Definitely search the forum here and you'll see what people have been getting as upgrades. Here are three that I know of just because I've posted in them and because they are on the first page.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402401

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=406203

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=361301&page=56

Good luck.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

If you'll permit, let me try to crystallize the basic point, which is that *THEY *were the ones who decided to switch to MPEG-4, and *NOT US.* We, the early adopters and loyal high-dollar customers, had a perfectly reasonable expectation that the Tivo DVRs we bought for upwards of $1000 would carry us through their end-of-life with the continual ability to receive HD programming without being artificially obsoleted, in a sense murdered in cold blood, by *YOUR *grand plan...a plan we had no stake in, and no say in.

Next time, DTV, maybe bring me flowers or buy me dinner first, or at least give me a second to reach for the vaseline.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll give em another go tomorrow. Tyrone, I did use your argument but there is a rub in my circumstance. I bought(and activated) my hr10-250 on the open market(ebay) about a year ago and not for the big bucks from D*. I haven't recieved the letter or call but will use that next time also...


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Give it another try. Here's my story. Good luck.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Well get this - I had a client who did a movers connection & wanted to upgrade at least 1 box to HD-DVR. I actually called on his behalf & they first wanted $99, but after I balked, they did it for only a $20 S&H fee. (another bogus charge, since the tech brought ALL the receivers w/him & they didn't ship a thing to the customer!) Of course, they upgraded the dish to a Slimline & because we are a 72.5 market, they upgraded their plain SD box to an HD basic receiver, since eventually, we'll need ALL MPEG4 boxes for our locals being on MPEG4 birds. I asked about their SD Tivo, but the CSR said they would NOT upgrade it for free to even another SD DVR, but when the tech showed up, he actually had an R22 to replace the SD Tivo. They would NOT give any kind of deal for a 2nd HD DVR, but I told my client they did pretty damn good f/$20! (even got 3 free months of Starz, Showtime & HD xtra pak to boot) 

NOW is where the story gets interesting - the very next day, the clients wife, to make a long story short, decides that she wants an HD TV for herself. After explaining they would now need to upgrade the R22 to an HD DVR, the husband calls D* himself & POOF, they tell him he qualifies for ANOTHER FREE HD DVR, including a tech to install it. So of course, the husband agrees & will move the R22 into the bedroom to replace the plain HD box (& give it back to D*, since all is now leased), then the 2nd HD DVR will go where the R22 was.

And BTW, these people only have the old Total Choice+ pkg & nothing else, & were even LATE on their last bill - GO FIGURE!!!


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

adlerx said:


> I am ready to upgrade my 10-250 in the bedroom. I just got off the phone from a 39 minute call with D*. The absolute bottom line I could get was new hr21/22 for $99 plus I would have to extend my comittment to two years (about 13 months left on previous comittment). PERIOD!! That's it, no free 3 month showtime, no $10 off for a few months no thanks you, no nothing!
> 
> What's up with that?


EMAIL THEM (they'll get back within 24 hours) so you have written proof.

Check previous posts from me, I posted the EXACT email reply I got from a rep.

I got 3 of my HR10-250's upgraded for free without commitment AND forced them to write "Must be OTA enabled" for the installer AND asked the installer to call me before coming to my house.
My installation date is still 1 month away, apparently everybody is getting upgraded before Jan/2009.

Check for a previous post by me, call in, BE NICE, but be firm about getting the upgrade.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

sloan said:


> Check for a previous post by me, call in, BE NICE, but be firm about getting the upgrade.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6650109#post6650109

There is a 800 number there. It might be just the normal one, I don't know.
Make sure you email them so you get an "official" electronic trail.
I know it's a small pain in the butt, but you can't ever go back to a phone conversation for "proof".


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Another update on these folks - NOT only did they get another HD DVR FREE, but the first one that was installed earlier died less than 24hrs in operation. D* send out a replacement unit, which was - get this - a HR21PRO!
Man was I jealous!


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

dishrich said:


> Another update on these folks - NOT only did they get another HD DVR FREE, but the first one that was installed earlier died less than 24hrs in operation. D* send out a replacement unit, which was - get this - a HR21PRO!
> Man was I jealous!


I am not sure if thats a good thing. To my knowledge ALL of the HR21-Pro's are considered as owned. If something goes wrong with that sucker after 90 days you are on the hook for the repair or replacement.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

jimb726 said:


> I am not sure if thats a good thing. To my knowledge ALL of the HR21-Pro's are considered as owned. If something goes wrong with that sucker after 90 days you are on the hook for the repair or replacement.


Well, considering that it simply REPLACED a broken HR21 leased unit by D* themselves, why do you think it all of a sudden became owned??? Obviously, my client never asked for it & didn't even know he had one until I told him about it.
But yes, I'm still perplexed that the regular D* repair dept even has these AT ALL!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I would expect that an HR21 Pro supplied as a replacement for a leased receiver would be leased. I am astonished that Katie got one this way as typically the HR21 is bought outright (for lots of $$$).


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

dishrich said:


> Well, considering that it simply REPLACED a broken HR21 leased unit by D* themselves, why do you think it all of a sudden became owned??? Obviously, my client never asked for it & didn't even know he had one until I told him about it.
> But yes, I'm still perplexed that the regular D* repair dept even has these AT ALL!


Hey dont shoot the messenger!! Sheesh, all I am saying is that everything I have read indicates that the HR21-Pro is an owned unit. Thats how it has been sold. Boy it sure would be unusual for DirecTv to make a mistake wouldnt it??


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Remember that if you want to exchange your HR10-250 MPEG2 receiver for an HR2X MPEG4 receiver the key words to rmember are *swap not upgrade*.

An upgrade triggers a new commitment, a swap does not and the language they and you use are critical in assuring this.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Remember that if you want to exchange your HR10-250 MPEG2 receiver for an HR2X MPEG4 receiver the key words to rmember are *swap not upgrade*.
> 
> An upgrade triggers a new commitment, a swap does not and the language they and you use are critical in assuring this.


Sorry, but I just got comp'd for a free HR20 & got to keep my HD Tivo & still do NOT have a commitment..


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

stevel said:


> I would expect that an HR21 Pro supplied as a replacement for a leased receiver would be leased. I am astonished that Katie got one this way as typically the HR21 is bought outright (for lots of $$$).


Who's "Katie" - not in any of my posts...


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

dishrich said:


> Sorry, but I just got comp'd for a free HR20 & got to keep my HD Tivo & still do NOT have a commitment..


In DirecTV's terminology you did a swap even if you kept your older receiver. I did the same.


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

What I ended up with...

......Well, I called back Sunday morning, and got a more agreeable CSR. Got a little something, not all I had hoped for or nearly as much as many I have read of others here getting but I'm ok with it as long as I don't have to deal with D* customer service anymore for awhile.
I got a free hr22 (already delivered), free S&H as they call it, 10$ credit for 3 months and 3 months free Showtime. A heck of a lot better than their first (unnacceptable) offer. 
Always appreciate the help here, thanks folks.


----------



## chasb (Jan 25, 2003)

Just got my "swap" on Saturday - HR22-100 installed, with a new 5 LMB dish and new 6x8 multiswitch - kept the HR10-250 - no commitment, no fees


----------



## Rottluver (Dec 6, 2004)

Just moved to a brand new house.....prior to the move I was having "problems" with my HR10-250.....so they wanted to send someone out but I told them I was moving in less than a month so they drop shipped (for free) a new D* HD DVR. Got to the new house, got the movers package and they brought an additional HD DVR that was installed in my bedroom. Now one of my olllld SAT T60's is dying so they drop shipped me another HD DVR to replace it with. Didn't ask for any of my old TIVOs back, didn't cost me a dime!! Makes me a hapy camper. And though I miss my Tivo.....these aren't as awful as I thought they would be. 

I didn't get any free Showtime or anything, but then again, I already get all those channels anyway.  I did get a $100 credit on my bill cuz the installers were 90 minutes late.


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

Rottluver said:


> Just moved to a brand new house.....prior to the move I was having "problems" with my HR10-250.....so they wanted to send someone out but I told them I was moving in less than a month so they drop shipped (for free) a new D* HD DVR. Got to the new house, got the movers package and they brought an additional HD DVR that was installed in my bedroom. Now one of my olllld SAT T60's is dying so they drop shipped me another HD DVR to replace it with. Didn't ask for any of my old TIVOs back, didn't cost me a dime!! Makes me a hapy camper. And though I miss my Tivo.....these aren't as awful as I thought they would be.
> 
> I didn't get any free Showtime or anything, but then again, I already get all those channels anyway.  I did get a $100 credit on my bill cuz the installers were 90 minutes late.


Well, I just got a card in the mail from DTV that said I get a year of free showtime since I just hit my 5th anniversary. Nice, since I like DEXTER. I hope the new season hasn't started yet.

Don


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

DonDon said:


> Well, I just got a card in the mail from DTV that said I get a year of free showtime since I just hit my 5th anniversary. Nice, since I like DEXTER. I hope the new season hasn't started yet.
> 
> Don


Just finished episode 4 but I'm sure they will replay the whole season again.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DonDon said:


> Well, I just got a card in the mail from DTV that said I get a year of free showtime since I just hit my 5th anniversary.


I wonder who decides who gets what. I just completed 7 years and got Showtime for three months.


----------

